# Anyone else see this?



## kidswarrior (Jan 29, 2009)

This kinda runs parallel to another thread, but has a little different focus so I started this one. 

_FBI: Burgeoning gangs behind up to 80% of U.S. crime

__By Kevin Johnson, USA TODAY _(Excerpts)
_Criminal gangs in the USA have swelled to an estimated 1 million members responsible for up to 80% of crimes in communities across the nation, according to a gang threat assessment compiled by federal officials.

_ 
_The gang population estimate is up 200,000 since 2005. _
_Bruce Ferrell, chairman of the Midwest Gang Investigators Association, whose group monitors gang activity in 10 states, says the number of gang members may be even higher than the report's estimate. _

_"We've seen an expansion for the last 10 years," says Ferrell, who has reviewed the report. "Each year, the numbers are moving forward."_

_mong the report's other findings:_ _Last year, 58% of state and local law enforcement agencies reported that criminal gangs were active in their jurisdictions, up from 45% in 2004._
_More gangs use the Internet, including encrypted e-mail, to recruit and to communicate with associates throughout the U.S. and other countries. _
_Gangs, including outlaw motorcycle groups, "pose a growing threat" to law enforcement authorities along the U.S.-Canadian border. The U.S. groups are cooperating with Canadian gangs in various criminal enterprises, including drug smuggling. _
_Assistant FBI Director Kenneth Kaiser, the bureau's criminal division chief, says gangs have largely followed the migration paths of immigrant laborers. _
_He says the groups are moving to avoid the scrutiny of larger metropolitan police agencies in places such as Los Angeles. 
_
Thought I was pretty familiar with what's happening at the street level with gangs, but the panoramic view of this article gives me pause. The wost part, to me, is the forecast for more, more, more growth. :shooter:


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 30, 2009)

kidswarrior said:


> This kinda runs parallel to another thread, but has a little different focus so I started this one.
> 
> _FBI: Burgeoning gangs behind up to 80% of U.S. crime
> 
> ...


 It's an ominous trend, that's for certain.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow. An eye opener. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 30, 2009)

I knew it was bad but not at that level, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting, guys. The one that I still have trouble wrapping my mind around is: _More gangs use the Internet, *including encrypted e-mail*, to recruit and to communicate with associates. :eye-popping:__  _


----------



## Guardian (Jan 30, 2009)

kidswarrior said:


> Thanks for posting, guys. The one that I still have trouble wrapping my mind around is: _More gangs use the Internet, *including encrypted e-mail*, to recruit and to communicate with associates. :eye-popping:__  _


 

That one kind of took me also, but it's understandable, quick easy access and almost anything can be done on the net.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2009)

kidswarrior said:


> Thanks for posting, guys. The one that I still have trouble wrapping my mind around is: _More gangs use the Internet, *including encrypted e-mail*, to recruit and to communicate with associates. :eye-popping:__  _


 
Actually that one did not surprise me but then part of my job is PC/Network security. The Russian mob/gangs have been using the internet for years so expanding to others is not surprising to me. And you can download encryption software for your e-mail for free or buy it from McAfee or just about any other security vendor so it would be fairly easy for them to do that as well. I also wouldn't be surprised if they were not using hard drive encryption software as well to make any investigation harder should one of their PCs get seized.

The growth though is a bit shocking and since it is hard to track some of the Asian gangs and they are following the route of immigration I imagine things are, as your post says, worse than we can know.


----------



## Drac (Jan 30, 2009)

Good post...The gang bangers have gotten really tech smart..We had to arrest 3 last year for curfew violation and assault on a LEO...The small group of their friends that had gathered did not help them, but every one had a top of the line cell phone and were recording EVERY aspect of the arrest and cuffing...


----------



## searcher (Jan 30, 2009)

The scary part is that it is on the rise.


----------



## Bikewr (Jan 30, 2009)

NPR had a series of reports a couple of months ago indicating that "drug gangs" had been increasingly involved in what had been considered "white collar" crime.
Reason for this?  The War On Drugs.    Seems many of these guys were being sent to federal institutions instead of state prisons.  There, they ran into a better class of criminals who taught them the basics of real-estate fraud and other "safer" criminal pursuits.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jan 30, 2009)

Well guys, it's not at all a suprise.

Remember during the depression such as Bonnie & Clyde? Dillinger? Baby Faced Nelson (but never say that in front of him!), and the likes? Those were gangs just as much as they are now days. Capone? Mafia (and we still have that, don't we.)

And talk about massacres like in Mexico, the St. Valentine's Day Massacre ring any bells?

But the thing is, if up to 80 percent is gangs, why take guns from the vast majority of the people that are not in gangs? Kind of does not compute, right?

Deaf


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 30, 2009)

Bikewr said:


> NPR had a series of reports a couple of months ago indicating that "drug gangs" had been increasingly involved in what had been considered "white collar" crime.
> Reason for this?  The War On Drugs.    Seems many of these guys were being sent to federal institutions instead of state prisons.  *There, they ran into a better class of criminals who taught them the basics of real-estate fraud and other "safer" criminal pursuits.*


Think I saw them on the world news tonight. Now calling themselves CEOs of TARP-recipient companies.


----------

